# Mug Number Reservations



## jeff (Jan 14, 2016)

Numbered Mug Reservations are Closed
*Mug ordering will commence on 1/23/16
If you made a reservation in this thread, you'll receive that mug when you order*​
The 12th Anniversary mugs are numbered on the bottom as shown in the photo below. If you have a desire for a particular number, you may attempt to reserve it by posting in this thread when it opens.

Reservations are in a list at the bottom of this post. If you don't see a member name or "Reserved" next to the number you want, and it has not been claimed in a post made since the list was updated, you can reserve it. 

*To reserve a number, simply be the first to post the number you want.* 


Post one choice only. Don't edit your post
Only one reservation per person
Ordering links will be posted on Jan 23
Unnumbered pen cups and t-shirts will also be available
The list below will be updated once a day. Check the posts made since the table was updated to see if someone else has claimed the number you want. This thread will be locked during updates.


View in Gallery 


View in Gallery

*Chart updated with all requests*


----------



## skiprat (Jan 15, 2016)

124 please


----------



## bmac (Jan 15, 2016)

I would like #6
Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## tjseagrove (Jan 15, 2016)

10 please


----------



## HeartofaPen (Jan 15, 2016)

I'll take # 51, a pencil cup holder and a t-shirt


----------



## Grampy122 (Jan 15, 2016)

*My number*

I would like to reserve # 122 please.
  Thank you
 Gordie


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 15, 2016)

I would like #17.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 15, 2016)

#18 please thank you Jeff.


----------



## greggas (Jan 15, 2016)

I'll take 65 please


----------



## SAWDUST 101 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'd like #101 please............


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'll take 57 please.  Not wedded to it and will trade if someone else really wants that number.


----------



## wizard (Jan 15, 2016)

7 please


----------



## Gofer (Jan 15, 2016)

71 please


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jan 15, 2016)

7 or 77


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'll take #11!


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 15, 2016)

#12 please...thank you


----------



## TLTHW (Jan 15, 2016)

I would like 69!


----------



## MikeinSC (Jan 15, 2016)

#19 please.


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 15, 2016)

I would like 53 OR 76 if possible.
Thanks Jeff


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 15, 2016)

8 please...I can model the T=shirt if you haven't found someone yet:biggrin:


----------



## BSea (Jan 15, 2016)

I'll take 83.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 15, 2016)

#13 if available please


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 15, 2016)

Reserve random number please. Just make sure one is left.


----------



## SkookumPens (Jan 15, 2016)

I will take number 15.
Thank you
Craig Chatterton


----------



## jsolie (Jan 15, 2016)

84 please.


----------



## Edgar (Jan 15, 2016)

I'd like #45


----------



## Brian G (Jan 15, 2016)

Hill's Weeping Fig!

Oh, wait, wrong thing. :redface:

#22 please.


----------



## elkhorn (Jan 15, 2016)

I'll take #100 please, Jeff.

Thank you.


----------



## Notscottish (Jan 15, 2016)

Could I please have #42


----------



## tbroye (Jan 15, 2016)

100 please second choice is 42


----------



## jeff (Jan 15, 2016)

tbroye said:


> 100 please second choice is 42



Both taken by the 2 posts above yours.

Third choice?


----------



## Old Bessie (Jan 15, 2016)

9 please. Thanks


----------



## vakmere (Jan 15, 2016)

99.....I like Wayne Gretzsky


----------



## eldee (Jan 15, 2016)

I'll take 59 if available!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 15, 2016)

Jeff, I would like any number please.


----------



## Wpixley (Jan 15, 2016)

i'd like to reserve #55 please


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 15, 2016)

14 please.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jan 15, 2016)

I'll take 16 please


----------



## steve64_64 (Jan 15, 2016)

I would like 54 please.


----------



## jondavidj (Jan 15, 2016)

I would like #41, please, Jeff.


----------



## Scott (Jan 15, 2016)

34 please!

Scott.


----------



## Michael67 (Jan 15, 2016)

I would like #96, please


----------



## Argo13 (Jan 15, 2016)

Since Chuck beat me to 13,  I'll take 113

Jason


----------



## lwalden (Jan 15, 2016)

33 please...


----------



## Robert57 (Jan 15, 2016)

I would like number 57


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 15, 2016)

Since this is the year it happens I would like to lay claim to the Big "60"


----------



## jeff (Jan 15, 2016)

Robert57 said:


> I would like number 57



See post #11 above. Cwalker935 beat you to #57.


----------



## Pete275 (Jan 16, 2016)

Could I please have 27?


----------



## tbroye (Jan 16, 2016)

Missed my first two choices how about 56 or 73


----------



## napagibb (Jan 16, 2016)

Pencil cup holder and XL T Shirt Please


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2016)

napagibb said:


> Pencil cup holder and XL T Shirt Please



This thread is just for mug reservations.
Ordering links will be posted next week.


----------



## Mike8850 (Jan 16, 2016)

Put me down for #76.
Mike


----------



## asyler (Jan 16, 2016)

#52 please


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jeff I would like number 43, please.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 16, 2016)

I would like #37 Please


----------



## KenV (Jan 16, 2016)

72 please


----------



## Robert57 (Jan 16, 2016)

Opps, missed that, I would line number 50, and a pen cup.
Thanks,
Robert


----------



## nativewooder (Jan 16, 2016)

#74, Please and Thanks!


----------



## WalkOn (Jan 16, 2016)

24 please.

Kev


----------



## hdbblue (Jan 16, 2016)

#49 please


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 16, 2016)

I would like to reserve #44.   Thanks Darrell Eisner


----------



## scotirish (Jan 16, 2016)

I would like to reserve #73.  Thanks Ronald Black


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 16, 2016)

Ill take 117


----------



## LouCee (Jan 16, 2016)

#114 please. Thank you!


----------



## dtswebb (Jan 16, 2016)

Jeff,

How 'bout # 123?

Thank you.

Matthew


----------



## Bill Sampson (Jan 16, 2016)

75 if available. If not, random # is ok.
Bill Sampson


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Jan 16, 2016)

I'd like number 86 please.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jan 16, 2016)

#28 if still available.


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 16, 2016)

64. Please


----------



## edman2 (Jan 16, 2016)

I'll take #67 if available.


----------



## Nikitas (Jan 16, 2016)

I ant number 23 please!!!


----------



## ladycop322 (Jan 16, 2016)

110 please


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2016)

Everyone to this point is on the list.

Thanks to all for making this so smooth!

Spent the evening folding t-shirts and taping boxes. Monday I'll get the shopping cart set up and then we can get to the fun part. Shipping!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 16, 2016)

How about number 46?


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 17, 2016)

jeff said:


> Everyone to this point is on the list.
> 
> Thanks to all for making this so smooth!
> 
> Spent the evening folding t-shirts and taping boxes. Monday I'll get the shopping cart set up and then we can get to the fun part. Shipping!


 
Did I miss the "You Got To Pay First Part?"


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 17, 2016)

I would like to attach my name to #20.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 17, 2016)

#47 please


----------



## hcpens (Jan 17, 2016)

66  for me.


----------



## TimberDad (Jan 17, 2016)

Could I get 25 Please


----------



## Jonlane71 (Jan 17, 2016)

#25 please or any # is fine.

Change my mind I don't need a numbered cup I will just get a regular one thank you!


----------



## KenV (Jan 17, 2016)

Only about 50 left unclaimed.   There may be scalpers lurking during the Bash.


Pssst buddy.  I can get you a deal on cup xxx


----------



## timcbs (Jan 17, 2016)

I would like number 32 Please.


----------



## thepenfriend (Jan 17, 2016)

If you wouldn't mind putting me down for number 25 if still available I would appreciate it...  thank you.


----------



## jeff (Jan 17, 2016)

Jonlane71 said:


> #25 please or any # is fine.
> 
> Change my mind I don't need a numbered cup I will just get a regular one thank you!



TimberDad got that on a post above yours. 

If you don't want a particular number you can wait until the general sale opens. Or, you can choose again!


----------



## jeff (Jan 17, 2016)

thepenfriend said:


> If you wouldn't mind putting me down for number 25 if still available I would appreciate it...  thank you.



That was claimed a few posts above yours.


----------



## danom (Jan 17, 2016)

Jeff would like #70 please
Dave


----------



## thepenfriend (Jan 17, 2016)

Jeff...  just put me down for any number that is available, please...  Thank you!


----------



## BarrierBob (Jan 17, 2016)

Put me down for 48 please


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 18, 2016)

Jeff, number 39 would be great, otherwise any number will work for me.  A T-shirt, size 3XL can be added for me too.
Gordon/flyitfast


----------



## jeff (Jan 18, 2016)

All reservations to here are captured on the chart in the first post.


----------



## Monty (Jan 18, 2016)

Guess I'd better have you reserve one for me....don't care what number as long as I get one.


----------



## glenspens (Jan 18, 2016)

108 please...


----------



## Bocere1 (Jan 18, 2016)

I'll take #68


----------



## gimpy (Jan 18, 2016)

21 please


----------



## RichSubers (Jan 18, 2016)

104 Please


----------



## allunn (Jan 18, 2016)

I would like 82.


----------



## jeff (Jan 18, 2016)

Everyone through post 96 is on the chart.


----------



## RMOrud (Jan 18, 2016)

I would like to have #31


----------



## Jayman72 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll take number 90 Jeff.

Thanks
Jay


----------



## dnight (Jan 19, 2016)

*26*

I'll take #26.


----------



## socdad (Jan 19, 2016)

I would like #35


----------



## jd420214 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll take #94 please thanks


----------



## 76winger (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll take #88


----------



## mjsix1 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll take # 78 if available.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll take 80.


----------



## Tanner (Jan 19, 2016)

Ill take 58 please. Thanks!


----------



## thepenfriend (Jan 19, 2016)

Jeff... I didn't see anything out there for myself (original post #87)... could I get any number that is available?  Let me know if you need a specific.  thank you...


----------



## jeff (Jan 19, 2016)

thepenfriend said:


> Jeff... I didn't see anything out there for myself (original post #87)... could I get any number that is available?  Let me know if you need a specific.  thank you...



If you want to make sure you get a mug, it's probably a good idea to reserve a number.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 19, 2016)

29 please


----------



## SteveG (Jan 19, 2016)

jeff said:


> thepenfriend said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff... I didn't see anything out there for myself (original post #87)... could I get any number that is available?  Let me know if you need a specific.  thank you...
> ...



IVO that post, I decided to request #90, which is my target age to still be turning pens (subject to revising upward :biggrin


----------



## Monty (Jan 19, 2016)

Put me down for #63, my current age.


----------



## mark james (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll take #79.     The highest "Google Search" Lucky Number available of the lot...  I'm not superstitious, just hate stepping on sidewalk cracks...


----------



## jeff (Jan 19, 2016)

SteveG said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > thepenfriend said:
> ...



Sorry, Steve. Taken several posts prior.


----------



## jeff (Jan 19, 2016)

All selections through post #112 are on the chart.


----------



## markgum (Jan 19, 2016)

I would like #111 please.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 19, 2016)

Yipeeee!! Due to my less than thorough review of requests (per post 113), I will need to keep on turning pens to the age of 91, which is my updated mug # request. :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## Swagopenturner (Jan 20, 2016)

I'll take number 30.


----------



## lyonsacc (Jan 20, 2016)

How about #87


----------



## thepenfriend (Jan 20, 2016)

How about #36 first choice or #38 second choice?  Thank you.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 20, 2016)

jeff said:


> SteveG said:
> 
> 
> > jeff said:
> ...


 
I am fine with whatever is decided, but does this mean that if you have previously expressed an intention to buy a mug/cup etc. during the survey (with product selected in post) or any other "solicitation", it is best to choose a number? Again, I am just asking and want to respect the process. Thanks!


----------



## jeff (Jan 20, 2016)

Everything to this point is on the chart.


----------



## jeff (Jan 20, 2016)

TonyL said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > SteveG said:
> ...



Tony

The previous solicitations were anonymous, intended to roughly gauge demand. Based on those polls, I did not expect demand to be as great as it is, even considering the additional quantity I added to the poll numbers. My expectation was that those who wanted a specific number could select it in this thread, but at the end of the selection period there would be plenty left for those who did not care to specify a number. However, as there are only 25 mugs left, it appears as if I underestimated the demand somewhat. This is a better situation than having to discount mugs to move them at the end of the bash, as I had to do last year.

If you want to make sure you get a mug, I'd suggest selecting a number now.

The number reservation ends at 9pm ET on Friday. Any numbered mugs not spoken for at that time will be available on a first come basis when the sale opens. There are also 30 unnumbered pen/pencil cups and 100 t-shirts, and those will also be available on a first come basis. Those who have reserved a numbered mug can add either a cup or shirt to their order. I will not be taking requests for a specific number during the general sale. 

There will also be at least one numbered mug offered at auction. As usual, there will also be one "managers mug" offered at auction, but this year it's not a mug. :biggrin: (For those not familiar... I order a special logo item for our management team, and one is always offered at auction)

Hope that answers your questions.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you Jeff. I just didn't want you to have to cross-reference two lists. I understand  there is only one. I will update. Thank you managing this.


----------



## Imaginethat (Jan 21, 2016)

120 please.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 21, 2016)

119 please. If 119 is not available, any number is fine. Thank you.


----------



## Dave Turner (Jan 21, 2016)

I'll take #62 if it's still available. Thank you.


----------



## taz442 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'll take #38, please


----------



## elance (Jan 21, 2016)

I'll take 85, thanks.


----------



## JDennis (Jan 21, 2016)

I would like #61 please.  If not available, anything else is OK.


----------



## vanngo5d (Jan 22, 2016)

I would like.103


----------



## jeff (Jan 22, 2016)

Mug reservations are now closed.

If you made a reservation in this thread, you'll get that mug when you order.

Ordering should open sometime on 1/23/16

Thanks!


----------



## jeff (Jan 30, 2016)

*Changed Your Mind?*

If you reserved a numbered mug and you've decided you don't want to order it, please let me know by PM ASAP. I oversold the unreserved mugs by a couple and I'd like to fulfill those if I can. 

THANKS!


----------

